# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Elblag en Polonia

## Jonasino

> El Canal de Elblag, también conocido como el Canal de Elblag-Ostroda, es un canal con 150 años de antigüedad ubicado en Polonia y que va desde Elbalg hasta Ostroda. Con sus más de 80 kilómetros de longitud, se sitúa como el canal navegable más largo todavía en uso en Polonia. También es uno de los canales más interesantes de Europa.
> La singularidad del Canal de Elblag surge de su peculiar elección de ingeniería para hacer frente a una sección especialmente difícil de la ruta cuando el nivel del mar sube por encima de 100 metros. Esta sección en particular se encuentra entre los lagos Druzno y Piniewo. Debido a que la diferencia de altura era demasiado grande, no era práctico construir esclusas tradicionales. En lugar de ello, se empleó un ingenioso sistema de plancos inclinados donde los barcos se elevan fuera del agua y se colocan en pistas que los arrastran por la superficie




Fuente: http://destinoinfinito.com/el-canal-...-ferroviarias/

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (24-jun-2016),JMTrigos (24-jun-2016),Los terrines (24-jun-2016),sergi1907 (24-jun-2016)

----------

